# My take on a Tanginal tool holder



## Moper361 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thought I would have a go at putting my take on a Tanginal lathe tool holder .In testing I must say I as more than surprised of how well they work and I'll be building a left hand soon and another set got my father .


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 3, 2018)

NICE ! I am sold on TT holders too.
Just curious whether the set screw holding the bit goes into a notch or just bites into the tool?


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 3, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> NICE ! I am sold on TT holders too.
> Just curious whether the set screw holding the bit goes into a notch or just bites into the tool?


It's has two set screws that just bite onto tool steel it does not budge I did some serious cuts with it today 3.5 mm diameter cut on steel it did not budge after several cuts like this ,the tool holder also has the option to screw a grub screw up behind the tool to stop it sliding down as I threaded a small bit on the underside were the hss slides in ,this can also be used to assist tool height adjustment if using the tool on a 4 way tool post.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 3, 2018)

This type of tool holder goes way back in history, but did use some means of positive locking of the tool bit, I think, for one, the OK tool Company made such a device, it would be TANGENTAL, NOT tanginal.


----------



## higgite (Dec 3, 2018)

benmychree said:


> This type of tool holder goes way back in history, but did use some means of positive locking of the tool bit, I think, for one, the OK tool Company made such a device, it would be TANGENTAL, NOT tanginal.


Actually, it's tangential, but who's counting? 

Tom


----------



## benmychree (Dec 3, 2018)

higgite said:


> Actually, it's tangential, but who's counting?
> 
> Tom


Count me as a counter, I stand (also) corrected!


----------



## benmychree (Dec 3, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Count me as a counter, I stand (also) corrected!


tangential Very strange, I typed in my misspelling and it self corrected to your (proper) spelling, wonder why is did not do so in my original response?  But then, who is counting?


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 3, 2018)

I think tangentine sounds better.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 3, 2018)

It does indeed roll off the tongue nicely --- is that the Gallic spelling?


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 3, 2018)

benmychree said:


> This type of tool holder goes way back in history, but did use some means of positive locking of the tool bit, I think, for one, the OK tool Company made such a device, it would be TANGENTAL, NOT tanginal.




Somewhere I found a small booklet called "Lathe Notes" which is a re-print of old articles from Machinery Magazine.  In it is article from
August 1915 where a large number of turning tools in various styles are described.  Included are about 4 pages on what they call
Fixed-front-rake Holders, which amount to tangential tool holders.  They were apparently popular in England at the time but they
describe some American companies that made them including OK Tool.  Instead of using standard tool steel blanks, they forged cutters
in different shapes for different purposes and then mounted them in the tool holder, creating what amounts to something like an insert
system.  There seems to have been quite a bit of experimenting back then with different types of toolholders.


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 3, 2018)

higgite said:


> Actually, it's tangential, but who's counting?
> 
> Tom


Sorry for the misspelling it seems to be a lost art these days . Spelling Unfortunatly is  not my strong point ,I hated school and much prefered being in the workshop tinkering ,


----------



## mikey (Dec 4, 2018)

Don't worry about it. Everyone knew what you meant. Glad its working out for you!


----------



## john.k (Dec 4, 2018)

Ive seen the sets of OK ones....seems they were so pretty,they were never used for fear of soiling the lovely polished surfaces,all in a fitted wooden case.


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd like to see a picture of the OK ones. These are the ones I use, as you moper, I am pleased by how well TT holders work.
https://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=297


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 4, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the OK ones. These are the ones I use, as you moper, I am pleased by how well TT holders work.
> https://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=297





Tozguy said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the OK ones. These are the ones I use, as you moper, I am pleased by how well TT holders work.
> https://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=297


Found this pic 
The one I made in the pictures previously was a bit of trial to see how they perform ,I have started on one more right hand and two left hand ,I will pass one st onto father and keep a left and right as I can see from just the short amount I've used this one it will be the most used tool out of most of my lathe tools .I did look into annd nearly purchased the eccentric ones but thought nah I can make one myself as I have the means and use the money on something else ,Definatly if I was starting out again and had limited stuff I definatly would purchase the eccentric ones for sure as in the long run I'd only have half the tool holders I have now


----------



## higgite (Dec 4, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> Sorry for the misspelling it seems to be a lost art these days . Spelling Unfortunatly is  not my strong point ,I hated school and much prefered being in the workshop tinkering ,


Nothing to be sorry for, Moper. My response wasn't aimed at correcting you're spelling, it was aimed at correcting the incorrect correction that preceded it.  Besides, like Mike said, we all knew what you meant anyway. Otherwise, no one would have known what to correct in the first place. Don't sweat the small stuff. Thanks for posting your tool holders. Good job!

Back on topic, I have the same brand of TT holders that Tozguy has, (It's hard to misspell TT.  Thanks, Toz.) and they do a great job. I should be using them more often. I drifted away from them when I went on a fruitless search for an insert with a reliable aluminum chip breaker. But, that's a topic for another day and another thread. 

Tom


----------



## mikey (Dec 4, 2018)

higgite said:


> My response wasn't aimed at correcting you're spelling, it was aimed at correcting the incorrect correction that preceded it.



That is one heck of a concise sentence, Tom!


----------



## higgite (Dec 4, 2018)

higgite said:


> My response wasn't aimed at correcting you're spelling, it was aimed at correcting the incorrect correction that preceded it.





mikey said:


> That is one heck of a concise sentence, Tom!


You are correct, sir! 

Tom


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 4, 2018)

Don't get me started on spelling and grammar on a machinist forum, there are not enough hours in a day...    I will just keep chuckling at funny mistakes and guessing at meanings.  The result of a strict Catholic school upbringing, not my choice.  I often start to lose track of the fact that communication is the real goal.

Then there is punctuation.  The phrase "eats shoots and leaves" can have quite different meanings depending on if or where you put the comma(s).


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 4, 2018)

higgite said:


> Nothing to be sorry for, Moper. My response wasn't aimed at correcting you're spelling, it was aimed at correcting the incorrect correction that preceded it.  Besides, like Mike said, we all knew what you meant anyway. Otherwise, no one would have known what to correct in the first place. Don't sweat the small stuff. Thanks for posting your tool holders. Good job!
> 
> Back on topic, I have the same brand of TT holders that Tozguy has, (It's hard to misspell TT.  Thanks, Toz.) and they do a great job. I should be using them more often. I drifted away from them when I went on a fruitless search for an insert with a reliable aluminum chip breaker. But, that's a topic for another day and another thread.
> 
> Tom


Haha Its water of a ducks back really Tom ,we shall just use the term TT much easier lol.I was on another forum looking at what we will call now TT holders  And there was just the same discussion there on the spelling of the same tool with various different attempts at spelling it haha


----------



## mikey (Dec 4, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> I was on another forum looking at what we will call now *TT holders* ...



Yep, yep, over here we call them Bra's.


----------



## higgite (Dec 5, 2018)

mikey said:


> Yep, yep, over here we call them Bra's.


We DEFINITELY need a GROAN-N-N button!

View attachment 281572




Tom


----------



## mikey (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey, it was one of my weaker moments.


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 5, 2018)

mikey said:


> Yep, yep, over here we call them Bra's.


 
Are they made of titanium?


----------

